# Cd-Laufwerk öffnen



## amu abdullai (6. März 2005)

Hallo,
  ich habe das problem wenn ich das Cd-Laufwerk öffnen will  höre ich nur ein Klopfen.
  Ich habe es  mit dem Schraubenzieher  geöffnet es klemt irgen etwas.
  hab ich schon gelesen
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials142821.html&highlight=laufwerk+%F6ffnen
  Besten Dank
  amu abdullai
 //edit: Ich habe CyberDrv CW088D CD-R/RW


----------

